# Samsung NP300E5X-S01N vs Lenovo Z580



## magychip (Aug 15, 2012)

I decided to buy a laptop...
PLease suggest me which to choose... Samsung NP300E5X-S01N vs Lenovo Z580 vs Acer aspire v3...
My priority is 
1) performance of graphics card on using high end multimedia & animations software..
2) heating 
3) Battery Back up & life...
4) Services

Also pls  tell  me about any other good brands...

My budget is around 35-45K..suggest me where I can buy it in chennai or thro online mode ...

Im in urgent please suggest me..PLease respond


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 16, 2012)

Get Samsung.


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 16, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Get Samsung.


+1....


----------

